# Dura Ace 7800 vs 7900



## Socal996 (Jul 23, 2010)

Besides the looks, are there big differences between the two versions? Is one preferred over the other by riders?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

On paper, 7900 is stiffer and lighter. Some say it shifts significantly better in the front as well (****, for the price of those chainrings!). That idea is somewhat "reinforced" by SRM making the effort to accommodate 7900 rings for their 7800 crankset system. Also, the 7900 chain is asymmetrical in design - as in, it has to be put on in a specific way.

I've heard the statement that 7900 was a needless update of 7800 - being updated, just to be updated. Unfortunately, my credibility isn't much as I never tried either. Would love a 7800 crankset at least, but I'll settle for my cheaper, similar-looking R700. heh.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

7900 is newer and much more expensive, so it must be "better"?

If I ever wear out my 7800, I might look at SRAM

One thing that I have read, is that 7900 is able to lock up the wheels faster than 7800.
(great if you want to do a skid stop), but 7800 has better modulation.

PS. If you can put out 1500+ watts everytime you jump out of the saddle, you may need 7900.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Ventruck said:


> On paper, 7900 is stiffer and lighter. Some say it shifts significantly better in the front as well (****, for the price of those chainrings!). That idea is somewhat "reinforced" by SRM making the effort to accommodate 7900 rings for their 7800 crankset system. Also, the 7900 chain is asymmetrical in design - as in, it has to be put on in a specific way.
> 
> I've heard the statement that 7900 was a needless update of 7800 - being updated, just to be updated. Unfortunately, my credibility isn't much as I never tried either. Would love a 7800 crankset at least, but I'll settle for my cheaper, similar-looking R700. heh.


I have a DA 7800 crakset in 175mm that needs a new home!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*I shouldn't be talking business here so I won't go too deep..*



djg21 said:


> I have a DA 7800 crakset in 175mm that needs a new home!



I wish! But am in no position to do so. I have no livestock to put up.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm well over 200 lbs, and never manage to see any flex at all in my DA7800 crankset. Shimano makes awesome high-end cranksets (Ultegra and DA). Really the least trouble prone in the biz, and good Q factor.

The rest of my drivetrain is Campy, but I got the DA for bulletproof reliability and value. I appreciate the 7900 greatly--b/c it resulted in clearance sales for the 7800 crank! 

I'm sure the 7900 crank is the new pinnacle. That big chain ring is awesome design. But have you ever priced replacing that big chain ring? Man, oh man, that would hurt. I've built really decent bikes for less $ . . . .


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

the 7800 can do upshifts of 3 gears with 1 sweep.

the 7900 can only do 2.

shimano has regressed in shifting area.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

7900 - cables ran under the handle bar tape - 7800 still have the "ears" external shifter cables.

The feel of the hoods/shifters are different. But its a personal preference for the feel.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ive had both 7800 and 7900 brand new

7900 shifts better front and rear (more noticable at the front)
7900 brakes are better (imo)
7800 are easier to change shift cables
no noticable difference in the stiffness of the crankset


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

I have 7800 on on bike and new Ultegra on the other. Not quite the same comparison but the Ultegra is similar to the 7900 in some respects. The new Ultegra shift much better than the 7800, I assume the 7900 will be the same or better. I like the new hood shape, but the brakes aren't quite as good. As other people have noted only two down shifts and I can't tell the difference in crank stiffness with my puny legs.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't run DA cranks, but OW not a fan of the "upgraded" 7900. Sure it's a bit lighter, but 7800's ability to downshift 3 cogs is useful at times. And (except for looks) don't see how running cables under the tape is an upgrade. Both 7800 & 7900 shift great, but I like resting my fingers on the exposed cables for a bit of comfort in "roadie time-trial" position (elbows on tops w/arms extended forward). And both 7800 & 7900 brakes are excellent (with same rims/pads of course).

I'll be keeping my 7800 for as long as I can.


----------

